# Very overweight bloke riding a Voodoo Bizango 29er?



## Bilbobagginz (6 Oct 2019)

Hi there! I'm brand new to the website and would love to hear some opinions and advice! I'm in my early 30's, 6ft tall and probably a few pounds shy of 22 stone at the moment. I really need to burn off serious weight and regain some level of fitness back, I think cycling would be a fun way to do it. I've been drooling over the new Voodoo Bizango for months now, finally caved in and bought it. I have asked people that are into cycling if they think the bike would hold up with me on it, to which they have all replied "it'll be fine" etc. I'm a very careful rider, won't be dropping the bike off curbs or putting the bike through it's paces off road. I have had a couple of bikes as an adult years ago when I was about 19 stone, a new Apollo (GASP!) and an old rigid mountain bike with skinny wheels/tyres. Long story short I managed to annihilate the wheels on those bikes within 50-100 miles of cycling, like major wheel buckling so I have been pessimistic about trying another bike. That was from careful road use as well. I have never spent good money on a bike before and I hope that the stock Bizango wheels with the Ardent tyres will be fine, however if that's not the case roughly how much money would I need to drop to get some stronger wheels on the bike? I have seen a couple of reassuring threads from other people on here already, but would like to hear your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## netman (6 Oct 2019)

Just get riding is my advice! The Bizango gets great reviews and as long as it's been set up properly by the shop, it should be able to cope with you and your intended riding - confidence will come with miles. Your previous problems were probably down to very cheap components - the Voodoo should be decent enough quality to cope. Good luck and let us know how you get on...


----------



## tribanjules (6 Oct 2019)

Go for it !!!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Oct 2019)

I've got a Voodoo Marasa hybrid and was around/over 20 stone when I first got it, I had to replace the stock wheels in the first 12 months as they kept pinging spokes but that was me..but had been advised early on to change the stock wheels..
I've been riding the same bike for over 6 years now with the same type of cheap wheel and am presently fluctuating between 18.5 and 19 ( I just love food) with no problems, I pay roughly just over £50 a wheel and they work for me, I take my bike almost anywhere on Marathon Greenguards, on really rough ground I just slow right down or walk through but not much beats me...
I would assume the Bizango wheels will be stronger than the stock Voodoo hybrid ones...


----------



## Kajjal (6 Oct 2019)

A similar bike made by specialized has a max rider weight limit of 21.5 stone (300lbs)

This suggests you are probably just within the weight limit for the bike. I would EMail Halfords to confirm but it is likely you will be fine with replaceable things like chains and rear cassettes wearing out faster. As long as you don’t push the bike too hard on anything rough it would be fine, just keep a regular eye on it to make sure nothing is loose or worn.

Exercise is great for weight loss as it also encourages you to eat more healthily at which point the weight drops off a lot faster and you have a good reason to keep going. My first bike ride many years ago lasted 2 miles and I collapsed on a grass verge out of breath. Good luck and enjoy every minute of it


----------



## Skanker (6 Oct 2019)

Don’t worry too much about breaking wheels, I’m only 11 stone and I have broken plenty of wheels, mostly due to the places I ride (Alps, Cannock, dirt tracks, etc), but also many just on basic road rides. 
I wouldn’t bother to change the standard wheels until I needed to. If they break, then we’ll sh*t happens, don’t worry and instantly blame your weight for component failure.
I have a 20 stone power lifting pal that rides a cheap 10 year old junk mtb and that can hold him up, so I’m sure your brand new bike is a lot more capable of supporting you.


----------



## tom73 (6 Oct 2019)

Go ride it and enjoy it. 
Go steady and build up time on the bike and you will soon be well away.


----------



## HLaB (6 Oct 2019)

From a quick google it gets great reviews, if wheels do fail down the line you might get a set of hand built wheels bespoke to your needs. But worry about that then, in the meantime enjoy, it sounds like you've got a real beaut there


----------



## Donger (6 Oct 2019)

I don't disagree with any of the above but, as a 300 pounder cyclist myself, I do have another angle on this. If you find yourself pinging spokes, you don't necessarily need new wheels ... just different spokes. My LBS mechanic has always re-built my rear wheels using "Alpine 3" triple-butted spokes, and they work just fine for me. Much cheaper than new wheels.


----------



## johnnyb47 (6 Oct 2019)

I don't no much about the bike you've bought, but welcome to the world of cycling. I can suggest though, keep your rides nice and short to begin with. 3 to 5 miles is ample, and slowly but surely you will want to venture further over the coming weeks. The weight will then start to drop off soon enough and your cycling will really take off to a higher plain. That's how i started not so long ago.
I've lost around 25kg over 3 years and its transformed my life. Cycling has slowly built up and can comfortably (ish) cycle a 100 mile ride. I would never of imagined this would ever of been possible when i first started.
All the best and hope you enjoy your new direction in life. It really has transformed me into a better place physically and mentally 👍👍


----------



## i hate hills (6 Oct 2019)

Go for it ....just cycle and dont stop . Best of luck....


----------



## HMS_Dave (7 Oct 2019)

If it's any consolation im 25 stone down from 27. Im not quite riding yet due to a joint pain flare up but i have been controlling my diet by lowering carbs in an attempt to lower insulin which has many jobs but it is also a fat storing hormone. I was once 19 stone, 22 stone etc etc Its crazy how it gets away from you and its good to get it now before it becomes a runaway issue... Its great that you are taking up biking again. Good luck to you.


----------



## johnblack (7 Oct 2019)

Good luck to you, have a blast, but don't rely on the cycling for your weight loss, it will help but only if you get control of your diet.


----------



## Pedropete (24 Nov 2019)

Nice bike. Like others say, the stock wheels should suffice so long as you’re not shooting rock gardens or doing big drop-offs. If they do give you issues then a rebuild to a stronger spec by a competent LBS should be relatively affordable - around £20-25 per wheel plus parts (spokes, nipples etc.)

For some completely unsolicited advice, because I think what you’re planning to do is awesome...

As johnblack says, the cycling alone isn‘t necessarily going to show immediate weight loss, but it will definitely help with mechanical strength & fitness and lay the groundwork for building your general cardiovascular fitness. Ease into it, and if you’re in a higher risk category for cardio issues then maybe consider a heart-rate monitor and work to a simple training plan: one that keeps within certain limits and allows for adjustments as your fitness improves. HRMs are super cheap these days and your GP will be happy to offer advice on appropriate levels and, if you ask, can even refer you to one of the many exercise referral schemes around the country.

One potential pitfall that trips a lot of people up is the temptation to over-fuel, i.e. If you’re not used to exercise you may feel a perfectly natural desire to eat more afterwards, potentially consuming more calories (and the wrong kind of calories) than you’ve burned. You’d be amazed how many people are baffled by not losing weight despite increased physical activity. Again, speak to your GP or a dietician (your GP will be very happy to refer you) about how to balance your exercise with some simple dietary changes. You’ll see even more impressive results if you get some good, qualified guidance in these areas.

And finally, ride with other people. It’s much easier to stay motivated and it's great fun riding with others when there's no pressure to keep up. There will almost certainly be cycling clubs and groups local to you that do regular leisure-paced rides, ideal for easing back into it.

Good luck, have fun!


----------



## Thebigfella (9 Dec 2019)

Just been looking at the bizango and the bizango carbon so this thread is perfect I’m currently 24 and a bit stone an just hit 40 and need to lose some beef used to cycle loads as a kid but stopped 20.+ years ago so looking to buy a new bike to start my fitness kick


----------



## si_c (12 Dec 2019)

Thebigfella said:


> Just been looking at the bizango and the bizango carbon so this thread is perfect I’m currently 24 and a bit stone an just hit 40 and need to lose some beef used to cycle loads as a kid but stopped 20.+ years ago so looking to buy a new bike to start my fitness kick


Pretty much any hardtail MTB would suit and will help raise your fitness and make you healthier. Won't necessarily help hugely with the weight loss though - that's largely dietary.


----------



## 12boy (12 Dec 2019)

A diet high in protein and vegetables but low in carbs will help burn fat and will keep you feeling full. Drink lots of water, as oftentimes what is perceived as hunger is actually thirst. 
The good thing about low impact activities like swimming or cycling is they are kinder to knees, ankles, feet and backs than high impact exercise. I have found it fairly easy to start an activity and before I am conditioned to it and really enjoy it, I've hurt myself and have to quit for a while. Resistance training is also good....recovering from a pelvis broken in 3 places I became very familiar with stretchy band exercises which are much cheaper than weights and can be tailored to different body areas. 30 minutes a day will help strengthen you to avoid injuries and can ramp up your metabolism for hours afterwards. Good to have a variety of exercise choices so bad weather doesn't slow you down and so when one part of your body is tired, you can work another. Fitbits and smart watches can help you set goals and monitor your performance.
As far a wheels go, a wheel built up by a bike shop with 48 high quality spokes, such as used by tandems, should work just fine, especially with larger volume tires. I like cartridge bearing hubs because they require zero maintenance and are very durable. Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## mustang1 (12 Dec 2019)

Yeah wicked bike. Go ride it!


----------



## tribanjules (12 Dec 2019)

Haven’t been on mine for awhile, bu the 29er flies along trails -harder work manhandling it round tight stuff tho.


----------



## jmarchitect (25 Apr 2020)

A google search brought me to this thread, so I’ve registered on what looks to be a great forum. I’ve been caning around sketchy single tracks on my Voodoo Bizango for the last year and have only just popped two spokes on my rear wheel. I’m an 18.5 stone ex rugby player and power lifter and I’m surprised the wheel lasted as long as it did as it would appear the wheels are only suitable for 90kg. I hope the OP is enjoying getting back into cycling.


----------



## rovers1875 (25 Apr 2020)

I had a Bizango for a couple of years, one of the few bikes I regretted selling.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2020)

rovers1875 said:


> I had a Bizango for a couple of years, one of the few bikes I regretted selling.



We all have a few of them


----------



## stuarttunstall (26 Apr 2020)

Hi

Welcome to the site...

Two years ago I was in the same boat as you, I was 136KG when I got my Scott Sub Cross 10 which I then read was rated at 120KG so I was worried that I would have all sorts of issues ... speaking to people in bike shops and on here I was told that the bike would be fine, and if anything the wheels would be a issue..

Two years later (touch wood) my only issue is I had a couple of spokes break, now that may have been down to the weight, the rubbish roads that I use around here, country lanes that are not well maintained with ruts. and badly filled in pot holes or a combination of both...

With the aid of the gym 4 times a week, when they were open, diet and using the bike at weekends the last count at my diabetic check up was 108KG and no longer Type 2 diabetic... that was last September so I hope to be lighter now...

Best thing I did was get my bike, now off work on furlough I have done 14 miles each morning around the same country lanes for the last two weeks, and love it..

Just get out and enjoy it ...


----------



## Cycleops (26 Apr 2020)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
We don’t know if the OP ever got back into cycling as he only lasted 3 days on the site . Hope you last rather longer .


----------



## stuarttunstall (26 Apr 2020)

Ahh.. just noticed the date


----------



## Thebigfella (14 May 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> If it's any consolation im 25 stone down from 27. Im not quite riding yet due to a joint pain flare up but i have been controlling my diet by lowering carbs in an attempt to lower insulin which has many jobs but it is also a fat storing hormone. I was once 19 stone, 22 stone etc etc Its crazy how it gets away from you and its good to get it now before it becomes a runaway issue... Its great that you are taking up biking again. Good luck to you.


What bike do you ride mate going to try and buy my bike


----------



## HMS_Dave (14 May 2020)

Thebigfella said:


> What bike do you ride mate going to try and buy my bike


I have a second hand Chinese Fat Bike. Its Steel and heavy but its not a fast bike and never was going to be. Mine is actually this bike https://pedalease.co.uk/index.php?rt=product/product&path=69&product_id=13172419

There are variants of it out there on ebay i believe. Is it a brilliant bike? No. But i haven't broken anything, not even a spoke. Its 26 inch rim that is 3-4 inches wide that also has 36 spokes is going to be strong. Not only that the thickness of the tyres means even further protection for the rim...

My logic has paid off, but its a noisy ride with the tyres going down the road...

Better quality fat bikes are available at a higher cost, i believe Norco have a fat bike for around the £700 mark, i think called 'bigfoot'...


----------

